# Pros/Cons of Grain Free



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I say feed what works for your dog.  Interested hear others opinions though.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never really went in the grain free direction i guess if your dog has an allergy to grains then of course i would. I have used the Precise Holistic Large breed puppy for quite a few months, my goldens did wonderful on it. my dane had mushy stool. i spoke with LInda arndt she told me to put him on the Foundation. i now have all 4 on Foundation and its great for them. She had said my dane needed a food with less "bells and whistles" in its ingredients. Does your dog have allergies to grains?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady had had multiple ear infections and hot spots until we changed his food to grain free over four years ago. He does get grain from an occasional snack or my husband sharing a sandwich, but very little.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

For my cat, grain-free is a no-brainer. But for my golden, I don't feel it is as important. My puppy always had less than firm stools with TOTW. We switched b/c our vet recommended we go with a large-breed formula, so I chose wellness super5mix, which is not grain free. I am really happy with it. Normal poops, finally! 

So anyway, long story short, I agree w/ Mika that what works for the dog is best. In my own personal layman experience, grain-free is not nearly as important in dogs as it is in cats.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I use the Wellness Core kibble. My boy used to have hot spots and ear infections constantly. Instead of going through the allergy tests I decided to switch to the Core.
That was 5 years ago. I do use veggies, pumpkin and sometimes plain yogurt as treats.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Other than fashion, there is no benefit. 

There is no truth at all to the myth that some dogs are allergic to grains,with the exception of wheat, and even there it is small. Animal proteins are responsible for 80% of allergies. Beef, Chicken, Eggs & Dairy. Yes those 4.

The corn myth is even more amusing, because in peer-reviewed studies corn and rice are the same risk, both tiny.

For dogs in training, grain-free foods are just a bad idea. Dogs don't hold weight and have volatile insulin levels. Grain-free foods tend to use fast burning potato, compared to a performance food that uses higher fat and mix of grains, fast and slow burning.

For a house dog you won't see it, but a dog that is hunting you will.

If I were to use a GF food I would not use one with such high protein, and I would use one with some form of legume along with potato. Field peas (black-eye peas) , lentils, chick peas, etc. I also would stay away from one with peas, then pea protein, then pea starch etc.

Outside of the dog park, seeing a dog in a field event, agility even, whatever, using a GF food is very rare.

Funny thing is that a 30/20 food with grain is lower in carbohydrates than most GF foods.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> There is no truth at all to the myth that some dogs are allergic to grains,with the exception of wheat, and even there it is small. Animal proteins are responsible for 80% of allergies. Beef, Chicken, Eggs & Dairy. Yes those 4.


Our vet told us this exact same thing last week when we discussed changing foods.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Other than fashion, there is no benefit.
> 
> There is no truth at all to the myth that some dogs are allergic to grains,with the exception of wheat, and even there it is small. Animal proteins are responsible for 80% of allergies. Beef, Chicken, Eggs & Dairy. Yes those 4.
> 
> ...


Hmmm kinda odd considering the last dog I had and Lincoln are both allergic to corn and soy. Was very odd to feed nothing but raw chicken for a month...add corn with the next day being a trip to the vet for steroids because they broke out in hives all over their body. Then did it a month later except with soy. Both were allergic to wheat to :gotme:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

WasChampionFan

How do yo like these ingredients.

Beef Cheeks,Beef Hearts,Beef Kidney,Beef Liver,Beef Tripe,Turkey Gizzards,Chicken hearts,Chicken Gizzards, Ground chicken Carcass,Ground Chicken Leg Quarters,Potatoes,Eggs,Apples,Bananas,carrots,Garlic,Sardines,Kelp,Fish body oil,Flaxseed oil,


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

2Retrievers222 said:


> WasChampionFan
> 
> How do yo like these ingredients.
> 
> Beef Cheeks,Beef Hearts,Beef Kidney,Beef Liver,Beef Tripe,Turkey Gizzards,Chicken hearts,Chicken Gizzards, Ground chicken Carcass,Ground Chicken Leg Quarters,Potatoes,Eggs,Apples,Bananas,carrots,Garlic,Sardines,Kelp,Fish body oil,Flaxseed oil,


Yum Yum. Mine would love it I'm sure.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just finished.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My mother's dogs allergies went away by taking them off chicken. She feeds them a dog food with vennison, but only for certain times of the year, according to her holistic vets recommendation. Not sure what time of the year, the vet said not to feed them vennison, but I thought that was really interesting.

Both dogs are white skinned, white hair. No more hot spots, or red staining.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> WasChampionFan
> 
> How do yo like these ingredients.
> 
> Beef Cheeks,Beef Hearts,Beef Kidney,Beef Liver,Beef Tripe,Turkey Gizzards,Chicken hearts,Chicken Gizzards, Ground chicken Carcass,Ground Chicken Leg Quarters,Potatoes,Eggs,Apples,Bananas,carrots,Garlic,Sardines,Kelp,Fish body oil,Flaxseed oil,


Im sure he will find something wrong with those ingredients....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Question*

What about grain free as part of cancer treatment in dogs?

Cozy had stage 1 cancer removed last year just wondering. She isn't on a grain free food. Just thinking and wondering.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

As far back as I can remember our dogs got Purina Dog Chow. We had English Setters and pointers for t quail hunting and never had any problems with allergies, etc.

I had my dogs on the saem food for a lot of years, but did switch. I have read repeatedly that dogs that have had MCT should not have grain. Honey went on Taste of the Wild after havging the MCT removed from her leg 3 years ago next month. What I noiced was after going rreainless, her poops were tiny, actually hard to find one little finger size poop. Got the sme amount of food at first, but then I reduced it by 1/2 cup a day. She has kept the same weight on less found becaue she is digesting more of it.

Her coat is beautiful, she has no smell at all about her. She did developed an issue with kidneys due to feeding her the highest protien TOTW, and we put her on Science Diet KD and first thing I noticed--much bigger poops, and we had to feed her more as she always seemed hungry. Also, she started to itch a little. I was scared it was fleas, but we hve not seen a flea on her. that is something else I had read but did not believe---ggrainless seems to keep the dog from having fleas. I do not know if there is any truth in that but I can tell you, since Honey has been grainless, we have only found one or two fleas on her about 3 times, and have only had to give her flea pill (comfortis) about 3 times a year.

Also, my brothers son found a pit bull that was in horrible shape. She was thin, and like a rash all over her and stank to high heaven. If you touched her you had to go once and wash your hands. Well, they wre getting steoird shots for Deezle, giving her pills, etc and she continued to scartach almost24-7. I told my brother to try grainless. He did as a last resort in in just a couple of weeks, rash gone, not more scraching, not more stink. She is in the house with the other lab mix escue.

So I do think there can be some merit to grainless. I saw what it did for Deezle, I see the tiny poops Honey has on it, I can't swear by the lack of fleas due to it, but heck, I am jsut glad we can go months without one--espeically since there are 4dogs on one side of us, 2 on the otherand the lady behind us has up toa dozen as she fosters and has a couple of her own....Oh, and so far we have not found another cancer on Honey.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> There is no truth at all to the myth that some dogs are allergic to grains,with the exception of wheat, and even there it is small.
> 
> I also would stay away from one with peas, then pea protein, then pea starch etc.


Re wheat, I can't recall seeing wheat as an ingredient in dry kibble. Have I just missed it or do dog food companies purposely exclude it?

Re peas, why not?

Thanks.

Edit: Just found one - Beneful Original


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Im sure he will find something wrong with those ingredients....


Please put your ax away.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

2Retrievers222 said:


> WasChampionFan
> 
> How do yo like these ingredients.
> 
> Beef Cheeks,Beef Hearts,Beef Kidney,Beef Liver,Beef Tripe,Turkey Gizzards,Chicken hearts,Chicken Gizzards, Ground chicken Carcass,Ground Chicken Leg Quarters,Potatoes,Eggs,Apples,Bananas,carrots,Garlic,Sardines,Kelp,Fish body oil,Flaxseed oil,


Would have to know more but it looks interesting. Link? It is a prepared diet or something you put together?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> Re wheat, I can't recall seeing wheat as an ingredient in dry kibble. Have I just missed it or do dog food companies purposely exclude it?
> 
> Re peas, why not?
> 
> Thanks.


Wheat is in many dry foods, many. Nothing wrong with wheat but insofar as grains are concerned, it is associated with allergies at a higher rate. Still very rare and much lower than animal proteins. Pro Plan has ground wheat.

Peas are ok in whole form, but when you see peas, pea protein, pea flour, peat fiber in a food that is a bad sign. When you add each ingredient up peas overwhelm the formula.

That is why I like the Annamaet GF's so much, none of those splitting gimmicks like so many do. 

Nutrisource and some others add a lot of peas in different forms.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Wheat is in many dry foods, many. Nothing wrong with wheat but insofar as grains are concerned, it is associated with allergies at a higher rate. Still very rare and much lower than animal proteins. Pro Plan has ground wheat.
> 
> Peas are ok in whole form, but when you see peas, pea protein, pea flour, peat fiber in a food that is a bad sign. When you add each ingredient up peas overwhelm the formula.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am alert to the ingredient splitting technique. That concerns me about Precise Foundation looking at the 2nd/3rd ingredients being rice products.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> Yes, I am alert to the ingredient splitting technique. That concerns me about Precise Foundation looking at the 2nd/3rd ingredients being rice products.


The order of ingredients means much less than you think:

PRO PAC ® Dog | High Performance

Look at this one and tell me what you think the level of carbohydrates is based on the order.

The level is much lower than the vast majority of GF foods, or ones that look better in terms of the order.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

artbuc said:


> Yes, I am alert to the ingredient splitting technique. That concerns me about Precise Foundation looking at the 2nd/3rd ingredients being rice products.


i noticed this as well but aftermonths of mushy stools i am happy they are normal now i think with any food we can nit pick at every ingredient but if it works it works. what matters to me more is no recalls.:crossfing


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Grain free and cancer*



MikaTallulah said:


> What about grain free as part of cancer treatment in dogs?
> 
> Cozy had stage 1 cancer removed last year just wondering. She isn't on a grain free food. Just thinking and wondering.


Any opinions? 

Cozy did not need to see an oncologist since in found it so early. She does have to get a every six month imaging to make sure it stays gone. :crossfing

If I do take her to an oncologist I would of course ask them. Just looking of opinions- Nothing else.

Some people say grain free others say the protein isn't good for the kidneys especially in small dogs.

Thanks :--big_grin:


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Any opinions?
> 
> Cozy did not need to see an oncologist since in found it so early. She does have to get a every six month imaging to make sure it stays gone. :crossfing
> 
> ...


How old is she and what breed?


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

my philosophy on grains for dogs is ... that in their nature, a dog would not eat grains.... they would eat what ever they found- prey, berries, perhaps roots and nuts. No way for a dog to cook rice and beans. Dogs do not require a high carbohydrate diet.... or a diet with cooked fats... Thus a raw diet is what I choose and to go grain free if I do any dry food( usually EVO) and very very little of dry.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

WasChampionFan said:


> How old is she and what breed?


She is a 6 year old yorkie. Was 5 at the time. Healthy otherwise. Did have 2 litters. Spayed by the age of 4.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> She is a 6 year old yorkie. Was 5 at the time. Healthy otherwise. Did have 2 litters. Spayed by the age of 4.


Protein is not the problem so much as it is the ash that goes along with it. Dogs don't really require protein over 30% but its not harmful so long as the ash is controlled. It may not be the best diet for a performance dog but for a toy should be fine.

Six is young for a Yorkie and so, unless your vet says otherwise, a higher protein food should be fine. Personally, I like Back to Basics the best of the higher protein foods. Abady makes a very good, very low carb food for toys as well. Dr. Tim's Momentum 35/25 would be a good choice too with 6% ash.

Something like Evo or Earthborn would be off the list @ 12%

Limiting carbs for a cancer patient doesn't have any downside, so why not try even if the upside is not well established.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

newport said:


> my philosophy on grains for dogs is ... that in their nature, a dog would not eat grains.... they would eat what ever they found- prey, berries, perhaps roots and nuts. No way for a dog to cook rice and beans. Dogs do not require a high carbohydrate diet.... or a diet with cooked fats... Thus a raw diet is what I choose and to go grain free if I do any dry food( usually EVO) and very very little of dry.


Are you familiar with how wolves were domesticated?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Natural Balance LID Duck and Potato*

My papillon suffered with IBS and pancreatitis, vomiting and diarrhea for 1 1/2 years. The vet and I tried changing foods to include Hill's Prescription diet. After much research, reading and with my vet's blessing, I started Piper on Natural Balance LID Duck and Potato. After the second day, she has not had ANY issues and the vet himself is amazed. All of my three dogs are on NB Duck and Potato kibble and the little dogs have also had Lamb and Brown Rice. :wavey:


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> The order of ingredients means much less than you think:
> 
> PRO PAC ® Dog | High Performance
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about the order. I was responding to your point about ingredient splitting.

PS Pro PAC is dirt cheap. Would you recommend it? How does it stack up against Annamaet, Precise and Dr Tim's? Thanks.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> I wasn't talking about the order. I was responding to your point about ingredient splitting.
> 
> PS Pro PAC is dirt cheap. Would you recommend it? How does it stack up against Annamaet, Precise and Dr Tim's? Thanks.


 
I know it is dirt cheap but you know it is made in an Eu Cert. plant by the same company as Earthborn. 

In terms of overall ingredient quality it is not anywhere near those, but is it as good as Pro Plan, IMO, yeah and much cheaper. Better maybe cause their is more meat protein in the food and the minerals are even proteinated.

I used to send pups home with this food because most feed people feed cheap and I would rather them use Pro Pac than any other food this price.

I used it as an example because it is very low carbohydrate even though corn is the second ingredient.

It is a steal of a food.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Are you familiar with how wolves were domesticated?


I just feel that many of Goldens chronic health problems have their roots in commercial dry high carb grain rich/cooked fat diets. Combining commercial and fresh/raw would be ideal if someone were not going to go the extra mile and do all raw. I do feel that dogs who have been on a regular commercial diet most of their lives may have a harder time switching over to a low carb/ grain free more raw diet. Starting early in life would be preferred. And no- I am no expert and do not claim to be one. I had my last two dogs on about 98% raw and they lived very healthy lives to old age. Prior to that I had dogs who I fed comercial food as I did not know there was anything else-- and they had ear issues, skin problems flea problems.... - you name it they had it.

As far as dogs being domesticated... Didn't the Chinese domesticate the wolf as FOOD for them selves to eat?? That is what I read... somewhere. May or may not be true..... They are still eating dogs today from what I have heard....:yuck:


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Are you familiar with how wolves were domesticated?


Vaguely, but I don't understand what that has to do with what they eat. At the molecular level not much changed at all: The DNA makeup of wolves and dogs is almost identical.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> Vaguely, but I don't understand what that has to do with what they eat. At the molecular level not much changed at all: The DNA makeup of wolves and dogs is almost identical.


Because the wolves that started mingling with people came looking for food and then scavenged on various foods, including cooked grains. Dogs are nature's garbage cans sort of like bears. They can and will eat anything. 

Their pancreas produces amylase, so if geneticially or from an evolutionary standpoint they were never supposed to eat grain why would the pancreas of a dog produce amylase? Amylase does just one thing, that is break down starch.

They eat whatever they can find and they are equipped to do so.

If you were right, then every dog on a normal kibble should be on death's door from starvation but they aren't.

There is really no concept of what is biologically appropriate in science other than at a nutrient level. If the food has the nutrients needed for the animal then it is biologically appropriate. The form is not as important.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Just because dogs WILL EAT ANYTHING....( like humans....) it does not mean it is good for them or that they are meant to eat it.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> Would have to know more but it looks interesting. Link? It is a prepared diet or something you put together?


I,m a Grinder. I think the only one on here. Below is a link with picture of it. Any other Carb suggestions

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rition-feeding-recipes/106900-270lbs-raw.html


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Because the wolves that started mingling with people came looking for food and then scavenged on various foods, including cooked grains. Dogs are nature's garbage cans sort of like bears. They can and will eat anything.
> 
> Their pancreas produces amylase, so if geneticially or from an evolutionary standpoint they were never supposed to eat grain why would the pancreas of a dog produce amylase? Amylase does just one thing, that is break down starch.
> 
> ...


I didn't make any comments about dogs eating kibble. The only comment I made was "At the molecular level not much changed at all: The DNA makeup of wolves and dogs is almost identical" came directly from the National Geographic Magazine from the article From Wolf to Woof, the evolution of dogs.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> I,m a Grinder. I think the only one on here. Below is a link with picture of it. Any other Carb suggestions
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rition-feeding-recipes/106900-270lbs-raw.html


What type of grinder do you have? Is it a commercial one? I don't currently grind food but may need to for a special needs dog and I was told that I couldn't put chicken bones through a regular grinder that I would need a commercial one.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sam baere grinder SB 500 $139. Website under construction. Cicken bones no problem. Beef cheek slows it down. I cook my carrots. Not anymore after watching video. I cook potatoes. Are they better for dog raw?

http://www.sambaere.com/


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Sam baere grinder SB 500 $139. Website under construction. Cicken bones no problem. Beef cheek slows it down. *I cook my carrots. Not anymore after watching video. I cook potatoes. Are they better for dog raw?*
> 
> http://www.sambaere.com/
> 
> ...


I can't find anywhere that sells them. I will have to wait for the site to come back up. I don't cook the carrots but I put them through the food processor. I have never fed potatoes but I would think that raw would have more nutritional value.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Email (fastest method): [email protected] 
Phone: 616-66-MEAT1


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WasChampionFan said:


> Because the wolves that started mingling with people came looking for food and then scavenged on various foods, including cooked grains. Dogs are nature's garbage cans sort of like bears. They can and will eat anything.
> 
> Their pancreas produces amylase, so if geneticially or from an evolutionary standpoint they were never supposed to eat grain why would the pancreas of a dog produce amylase? Amylase does just one thing, that is break down starch.
> 
> ...


But dogs do NOT have salivary amylase, enzyme needed to initiate the break down of starchy carbohydrates / digestion. 
Isn't the pancreas working harder ?

I don't know but ... last I checked my canine's jaw ... it wasn't intented for grain as main diet ...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

All kibble must have a carbohydrate//starch to hold it together. It's not there to supply a big nutritional need for your dog.

The carbohydrate may be grains (rice, barley, oatmeal, etc.) or grain free ingredients (potato, peas, tapioca, chickpeas, etc.). Grain-free or grain inclusive kibbles may be high or low in carbohydrate percentages. 

If your dog seems to have an intolerance to kibbles with grains, then look for grain-free.

If your dog doesn't seem to do well with kibbles high in carbohydrates (that could be a grain free like Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish or a grain-inclusive like California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Adult), then look for lower carb foods. 

If you believe that grain inclusive foods (particularly those with corn or rice) are more easily contaminated with things like aflatoxin, then look for a grain-free food.

My point is that I don't see it as a debate purely about grain-free versus grain-inclusive. There are so many other factors.


----------



## DeeDee (Apr 24, 2012)

*Grain and Protein Intolerances*

My Buddy is coming up on 7 years. At first he had digestive issues with corn,then with chicken, turkey, and duck. Over the years he's developed problems with wheat, oats, barley, even oatmeal. The only protein he can eat is lamb. Right now he's on Instinct limited ingredients lamb canned and TOTW lamb kibble. It was extremely hard to find kibble he could eat. Most of the limited ingredient foods contain rice and he can't have that now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that these foods continue to support him.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> All kibble must have a carbohydrate//starch to hold it together. It's not there to supply a big nutritional need for your dog.
> 
> The carbohydrate may be grains (rice, barley, oatmeal, etc.) or grain free ingredients (potato, peas, tapioca, chickpeas, etc.). Grain-free or grain inclusive kibbles may be high or low in carbohydrate percentages.
> 
> ...


The chance of your dog getting solanine posioning from potatoes is very real. In fact, I doubt many companies even test for it. So don't think potatoes are risk free. 

Every potato exposed to sunlight long enough is capable of killing your dog. Aflatoxin, while bad, is not part of the growth cycle of corn.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> The chance of your dog getting solanine posioning from potatoes is very real. In fact, I doubt many companies even test for it. So don't think potatoes are risk free.
> 
> Every potato exposed to sunlight long enough is capable of killing your dog. Aflatoxin, while bad, is not part of the growth cycle of corn.


No worries. This article says pet food companies remove green spots so there isn't any risk.


Fish and Potato Dog Food Benefits - VetInfo


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> No worries. This article says pet food companies remove green spots so there isn't any risk.
> 
> 
> Fish and Potato Dog Food Benefits - VetInfo


How many GF diets does Diamond make? LOL


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

artbuc said:


> No worries. This article says pet food companies remove green spots so there isn't any risk.
> 
> 
> Fish and Potato Dog Food Benefits - VetInfo


If you believe all follow this I have a nice bridge to sell you. :wavey:

Some put sick and diseased animals into pet food :uhoh: so I somehow doubt all remove green spots on potatoes.

Just my opinion


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

You guys probably don't believe that nice lady in her gourmet kitchen actually makes Beneful just for us. Such skeptics!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

artbuc said:


> You guys probably don't believe that nice lady in her gourmet kitchen actually makes Beneful just for us. Such skeptics!


What about Milo's chicken jerky treats? Saw a commercial earlier today. "The best food comes from the kitchen" as they feed the treat to a dog. They fail to say that the treats are assoicated with harming many pets and killing some. I don't what to visit there kitchen. :yuck:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Food allergies are over diagnosed. My dogs eat Wellness, since the grandma/mom had a corn allergy. My guys scratch and itch, but no skin lesions.... Doesn't bother me...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> The chance of your dog getting solanine posioning from potatoes is very real. In fact, I doubt many companies even test for it. So don't think potatoes are risk free.
> 
> Every potato exposed to sunlight long enough is capable of killing your dog. Aflatoxin, while bad, is not part of the growth cycle of corn.


If you read my post carefully, you would see that I made no statement about potatoes and did not say that any ingredient is entirely risk-free.

Poorly stored grain (including corn) can be very susceptible to aflatoxin. 

Food safety is a continuum. Consumers have to pick the spot at which they have a comfort level at, if any, and make choices from there.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I feed mine Wellness Core. The only reason I got going on that was because my one older dog got cancer three years ago. It is easier for me to just feed the dogs from the same bag of dog food. They also get fresh veggies and fruits here and there. The one who got cancer three years ago, is still here today, and I believe that her diet has a lot to do with it. I have had no complaints with the core, and even my kitty eats it.


----------

